# Video footage to Crypts gallery



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I added video footage shot in the streams of Borneo by Michael Lo to the gallery of Crypt. pictures I maintain: http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/b/BUL/ (C. bullosa) http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UEN/ (C. uenoi) http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/s/STR/ (C. striolata) http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/a/AUR/ (C. auriculata) http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/k/KEE/ (C. keei)

Notice how strong the current is. Notice also some of these are in full sun.


----------

